# Why does Trump want to be President



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Just reading this article on Trump's 118 room mansion and considering his lifestyle. doing whatever he wants, wherever he wants, whenever he wants.........I have to wonder why he would want to be President.

Going through a long nomination and election campaign, being criticized every day, faced with a multitude of world problems...........why does Trump need those headaches ?

For sure, he would age if he was elected President...........they all do. He will have to hand his businesses off to be run by someone else, and Trump likes to control things.

I sometimes think Trump started this out as a lark and before he knew it he was being drawn into a vortex and couldn't gracefully get out. Maybe he thought he would lose primaries and simply walk away gracefully.

Maybe he thought he would rustle around for awhile, cause some panic and commotion just for a few months worth of laughs, and now he is caught in a job he doesn't really want.

I mean............the guy says outrageous things and almost mocks his supporters by saying he could do anything and they would still support him.

The worse he gets...........the more they love him.

Trump trends to having more liberal friends and ties than conservative ones. His friends are the Clintons and Oprah Winfrey for goodness sakes.

Maybe he figures he will just flop any election campaign and give the election to Hillary Clinton on a silver platter. 

It has been publicly revealed that Trump discussed his entry into the Republican race with Bill Clinton. I can't help but wonder what those conversations were about.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/w...his-118-room-mansion-from-his-longtime-butler


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Why would an egomaniac want to be President? Oh, mysteries...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think he is playing it for all its worth (there is no bad publicity), and when he wins, he will adjust his style to something more presidential.

In the face of conflicting statements being played back to him on the Fox News debate, he told Megan Kelly that he does change his opinion when he is presented with facts.

(I think his motivation is to build the Trump Brand for his kids to run for 4-8 years until he can resume the leadership role.)


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Trump is rich and has a luxurious lifestyle but he does not have celebrity. He known but not adored. Now he will have 30% of the american population that reveres him as an agent of change that was blocked by the establishment. He will start filling halls and stadiums on the speaking circuit and gets a free venue to stir it up forever He is probably going to make a cool extra billion on just his brand, speaking tours, books, tv appearances etc. And in the next election cycle he will be the holder of a proportion of republican voters they will want to stir up again after 8 years of hilary rule.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....same question da wife keeps asking.... Another is : Why would ANYONE want to be POTUS? I guess it's something in their character/personality that the rest of us don't have.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I think he is secretly happy it gets to a convention. He can bluster, spin some back room deals for himself and then make way for romney who gets utterly destroyed again. 

He gets all the fan fare of an election for a few years with none of its end responsibility and the party saves some sort of face and can retool itself and purge its radical wing once and for all. The god, guns, abortion, racist and obstructionist crowd.

The party will learn a hard lesson here, just like reform did up here. If you keep occupying the far right you will never see the white house again.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> J
> 
> I sometimes think Trump started this out as a lark and before he knew it he was being drawn into a vortex and couldn't gracefully get out. Maybe he thought he would lose primaries and simply walk away gracefully.
> 
> ...


He's a clown in a 3 ring media circus and right now he's entertaining. 




> Maybe he figures he will just flop any election campaign and give the election to Hillary Clinton on a silver platter.


hard to second guess his strategy...maybe he would still like to be VP?




> It has been publicly revealed that Trump discussed his entry into the Republican race with Bill Clinton. I can't help but wonder what those conversations were about.


his chances of winning the nomination for the Republicans?

I see him as a Republican "Dark Horse"..he' running the race, comes close but who knows who the eventual winner will be. If I were a US voter, I would
put my money on Hillary Clinton..who has the experience in US gov't posts and getting better advice (Madeline Albright) than the blowhard that has
alienated Mexicans and Muslims a liike. However election night surprise uip sets can can the face of the American poltical landscape..it has happened
in the past (Dewey-Truman is one I can recall). Maybe if there is some remote chance THAT HE MAKES IT TO BECOME President for a day, he can
fire himself as he likes to do to others. Or face impeachment by Congress which I'm sure there will be a LOT of battles with.

However stranger things have happened in US elections..take "Dubya`...it was arranged for him for with the Florida ballot recount..and Jeb Bush being
govenor there at the time..very convent,to say the least, for all those ********.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

He is a narcissist and craves attention. God only knows what he would do if he got elected. Praying that won't happen!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

If he gonna be POTUS, it will be different person  ... I know many people who completely got changed when they got more advanced title .... they were telling that NOW they have different vision, perspective and so on 



> Just reading this article on Trump's 118 room mansion and considering his lifestyle. doing whatever he wants, wherever he wants, whenever he wants.........I have to wonder why he would want to be President.


 so you think that only poor people should want to be the President ?!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> If he gonna be POTUS, it will be different person  ... I know many people who completely got changed when they got more advanced title .... they were telling that NOW they have different vision, perspective and so on
> 
> so you think that only poor people should want to be the President ?!


NOT POSSIBLE in the US..you need to be a multi-millionare to become president. If you run out of campaign funds during the race..you have to concede
and support another candidate of your choosing..ied; Chris Christy -> Tump.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Trump has very little. All he has is money. Money is cheap - If your sole purpose in life is to make money you really need to set your goals higher.

Who is richer? A person with many friends and colleagues who respect them or the clown buffoon with the few billion dollars.

I think it's quite obvious.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Who is richer? A person with many friends and colleagues who respect them or the clown buffoon with the few billion dollars.


A person with many friends and colleagues who respect them and with the few billion dollars 

P.S. If Trump didn't have "many friends and colleagues who respect them" who wouldn't be in the top of the race for POTUS


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> A person with many friends and colleagues who respect them and with the few billion dollars
> 
> P.S. If Trump didn't have "many friends and colleagues who respect them" who wouldn't be in the top of the race for POTUS


Trump got rich by using other peoples money..and financially shellacking them and walking away. Not exactly an "Honest Abe (Lincoln)when
you think about his character.

Success was not always easy for Trump or his businesses. The Trump Organization famously revealed it was $5 billion in the hole in 1990, with as much as $1 billion guaranteed by Donald personally. The business survived thanks to a combination bailout / deferment by more than 70 banks. Many point to the 1988 purchase of the Taj Mahal Casino as the major instigator in the Trump debt cycle. There is some truth in this, particularly after Trump unsuccessfully tried to finance the construction of sister casinos in 1989 through mostly junk bonds.

Read more: This Is How Donald Trump Became Rich | Investopedia http://www.investopedia.com/article...ow-donald-trump-became-rich.asp#ixzz435Uv2zkk 
Follow us: Investopedia on Facebook


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

gibor said:


> A person with many friends and colleagues who respect them and with the few billion dollars
> 
> P.S. If Trump didn't have "many friends and colleagues who respect them" who wouldn't be in the top of the race for POTUS


The important distinction is that you want the respect of people that you admire and respect. He absolutely does not respect his base. How could you? They are gullible, uneducated, ******** whose only power is a single vote. On mass that's useful but I highly doubt Trump would be caught dead socializing with the average person that makes up his base.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Trump got rich by using other peoples money.


 This is very common for billionaires 
Do you think Bill Gates was always honest and fair?!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> The important distinction is that you want the respect of people that you admire and respect. He absolutely does not respect his base.


 Just your assumption 



> They are gullible, uneducated, ******** whose only power is a single vote


 so you apply that almost half of Americans like those?!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1. there are a lot of fairly dumb people in the US (like everywhere)
2. they elected young george bush fer pete's sake, so why not don trump?

I dunno... regardless of the MAN, saying:"President Trump" somehow has a nice ring to it, to me!


_"Don't be a chump, vote for Trump!"_


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Caverman, to be fair, lots of property developer went bust in the early 1990s. The japanese sold out of here with huge losses. Its actually to trumps credit he survived that era.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

tygrus said:


> Caverman, to be fair, lots of property developer went bust in the early 1990s. The japanese sold out of here with huge losses. Its actually to trumps credit he survived that era.


I know..jes saying. In Canada, he would be dead and buired by the banks he defaulted on..but in the good ole USA..you can rise like a 
phoenix from the ashes and get rich again.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The best quote I have read about the Republican campaign is "a year ago these stories would have been on the Onion website. These days satire can't keep up."


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I was going to watch season 4 of House of Cards, until I realized that the reality is more bizarre.


----------



## Articuno (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe he just loves America and wants to help it? He's been watching it circle the drain for several decades now and he may be one of the few people in a position to fix it from the inside....


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

Articuno said:


> Maybe he just loves America and wants to help it? He's been watching it circle the drain for several decades now and he may be one of the few people in a position to fix it from the inside....


He certainly has brought to light that a selected few have been picking winners and losers.

That Mitt Romney is downright scary and the Bush family worse.

I have a feeling Obama will stoke mass riots so he can put the election off. 

Won't take much, military has been purged.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> 1. there are a lot of fairly dumb people in the US (like everywhere)
> 2. they elected young george bush fer pete's sake, so why not don trump?
> 
> I dunno... regardless of the MAN, saying:"President Trump" somehow has a nice ring to it, to me!
> ...



And voting for liar Hillary, backed by wall street is not dumb? Dems can easily match any stupidity on the republican side.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

RUSH2112 said:


> He certainly has brought to light that a selected few have been picking winners and losers.
> 
> That Mitt Romney is downright scary and the Bush family worse.
> 
> ...


Care to bet on that prediction? I will give you to ten to one odds.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Add Trump and Sanders supporters together, and that is quite a swath of Americans who are fed up with the status quo.

Widening wealth and income gaps, corporate initiated free trade deals, control by Wall Street bankers.........are the objects of their discontent.

It began with the Tea Party, expanded to the Occupy movement, and is growing into a more powerful force in both political parties.

Comprehensive systemic changes to the financial/political systems or a Fascist state to prevent it............take your pick for the future.


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

andrewf said:


> Care to bet on that prediction? I will give you to ten to one odds.


No, because I really don't care and it's to late.

An attempt to stay the election by all means necessary by this rat in the Whitehouse is a given as are riots.

Going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

The one thing that really scares me is the thought of Trump having the final say over pushing the "Fire" button of their nuclear weapons arsenal. Don't ever think he would have any hesitation of doing so, the greatness of America may depend on it :-O 
As to hoping that our cousins down south may see the light and kick his ***....... who would've thunk that there would be NO changes to their gun laws after the disaster of Sandy Hook :-O


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

The US is being gutted by the same old wall street led presidents to the point that the middle class is disappearing and trade deals destroying the countries manufacturing. They have surveillance, police state and security everywhere and trying to stir up race wars. They also push for war all over the eastern world that has not helped anyone in those countries except for making things much worse. We also have no rule of law for big banks and such that manipulate every market and no one has gone to jail for the last fraud in 2008. 

No it is already a disaster and the people are starting to have enough of it and are looking for real change outside the candidates that are picked for them and the money to back them. The US is almost finished and they need to bring in someone not controlled now before it is to late which it may already be. This person or Trump may not be the one but maybe he will make changes to make it easier for others to come up after him to make the changes the country desperately needs.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Trump is our best chance to make the world great again. Biden is to dumb to do his own thinking he will be controlled behind the scenes to bring on the great reset. CNN & the rest of the media has a done a great job of brainwashing the sheeple to wear masks, be locked down even if healthy, vaccinations will save everyone. Biden will bring on the United Nations agenda.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Trump is an arrogant self centered person. He cares for only one thing, his own ego.
His mission was to make america great again. when I look at america right now, I see people suffering, massive job losses, 220k deaths because of Trump's inactions (list goes on). I would not want to live there today.

Granted Biden is not a very good candidate, but Americans are waking up and willing to vote for this pedophile because they had enough with agent cheeto.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't see how you can blame Trump for Covid, he tried to stop the infection coming in from China as far back as January and was criticized as a racist and xenophobe by the Democrats. Since then he has discussed many ways of controlling the infection like better sanitation, the use of hydroxychloroquine and zinc, new vaccines and been shot down every time.
Some 40% of Covid deaths are the result of putting infected people in nursing homes where they infected vulnerable elderly people. In every case this was done by Democrat state governors. As President, Trump can propose any measures he likes but the authority to implement belongs to the state and local governments.
Trump is the first President since Gerald Ford to not get America involved in any new wars, in fact has cooled down conflict in the middle east, eastern Europe and in Korea and China.
The economy was doing well, unemployment was low until Covid came along. Under Biden's proposed lockdown things would have been a lot worse.
I agree that Trump is an egomaniac and a blowhard but he has done his best to carry out the platform he was elected on and on the whole has done better than I, and many other people expected. But then I don't expect much of any politician.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Trump downplayed COVID, told everyone it was going to go away on its own, told the states to fend for themselves for PPE/medical equipment (not to mention confiscating shipments), made it a political statement not to wear masks in public, encouraged public places to reopen while the virus was still spreading rapidly, encouraged people to take HCQ without clinical evidence. This is what Trump can take ownership for, and why the US has well over double the deaths of Canada per capita.


----------

